# This website replaced TAM



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

:scratchhead:

What the hell.

Screams of scam.

Curious, did this just pop up or was it a redirect.

Edit:
Clicked a second time and my antivirus went nuts.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Congratulations!


Huh?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been getting a lot of those "Congratulations" redirects in the last few weeks. They come and go in frequency but always, after some period of time, return. Keeps me from spending as much time on TAM as I used to.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Congratulations!


Should I report this as spam?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

@MattMatt what device/browser were you using when you got this?

Niall


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Yungster said:


> @MattMatt what device/browser were you using when you got this?
> 
> Niall


Windows 10, using an HP Pavillion and the latest version of Chrome.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Should I report this as spam?



Congratulations, you just did!


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Do you use any kind of adblocker?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Fozzy said:


> Do you use any kind of adblocker?


No, but I have a Chrome extension blocker, which is not the same thing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I use "Adblock" as a Chrome plug-in. It normally does a pretty good job, and I haven't had nearly as many problems on TAM as I used to since I installed it.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm getting that damn congratulations thing every time I visit TAM. I'm on a brand new iPad using Safari. I'm new to iPads and apple products in general and have no idea how to resolve this. It drives me nuts.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This one, too Congratulations!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> I use "Adblock" as a Chrome plug-in. It normally does a pretty good job, and I haven't had nearly as many problems on TAM as I used to since I installed it.


I had so many problems loading and with ads I was about to give up on TAM and then I installed AdBlock on my PC Chrome and my Droid Chrome (phone and tablet). Nary a hiccup since.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And again Congratulations!


----------



## m.t.t (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm getting the congrats iphone pop-up that redirects to a facebook like question scam thing for a brand new iphone 8!
I can't get rid of it unless I close the site down and start over but within seconds it's back so I can't use TAM on my mobile (iPhone) on my iPad
Help!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

In addition to Adblock on Chrome, I have Avast on my PC. Try deleting internet history, run whatever cleaning program you use, then use an adblocker plus whatever anti spyware/malware program you like.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I have sent that up to be blocked.



MJJEAN said:


> In addition to Adblock on Chrome, I have Avast on my PC. Try deleting internet history, run whatever cleaning program you use, then use an adblocker plus whatever anti spyware/malware program you like.


This is also good information. Ensure your browser and device are clean. MalwareBytes is a good one (PC and Mobile)

- JB


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Yungster said:


> I have sent that up to be blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Blockers aren't any good if you're already infected. 

Also, once you've cleaned your PC and installed blockers, before you go online check your browser settings thoroughly and make sure nothings been altered.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is the problem:


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Matt this is the second time you have posted links to spam. What the hell kind of moderating is that? If you find spam you don't have to share it.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

I would suggest using CCleaner, turn off the ad block, and install a malware protection software.
Is anyone still experiencing this problem?

Best regards,

Ed


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

sokillme said:


> Matt this is the second time you have posted links to spam. What the hell kind of moderating is that? If you find spam you don't have to share it.


It was because site admin needed to know the *exact link* so they could kill it at source.

So yes, on this occasion I did have to share it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> It was because site admin needed to know the *exact link* so they could kill it at source.
> 
> So yes, on this occasion I did have to share it.


Why not warn us then so we don't click on it? Seriously. You leave it open ended it's almost like you want people to click on it.


----------



## TheGoodGuy (Apr 22, 2013)

sokillme said:


> Why not warn us then so we don't click on it? Seriously. You leave it open ended it's almost like you want people to click on it.


Agreed. If you can put a "Hey this is a real spam link, I'm only posting it so the admins have the exact link, please don't click it" it would help slow down the infections.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

TheGoodGuy said:


> Agreed. If you can put a "Hey this is a real spam link, I'm only posting it so the admins have the exact link, please don't click it" it would help slow down the infections.


Great suggestion, let's do this so that other users won't click on the spam link

Ed


----------

